# 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2010)

2009 IRC, R101.3 Intent.

The title has been changed from "Purpose" to "Intent".

An addition has been added at the bottom of the paragraph; "and to provide safety to fire fighters and emergency responders during emergency operations".

(The reason for adding this to the Intent may become more apparent by reading the fire safety additions in the IRC.)

For Example:

The title of SECTION R302  has been changed from "EXTERIOR WALL LOCATION" to "FIRE-RESISTANT CONSTRUCTION", with many added requrirements;

and the addition To;

SECTION  P2904 "DWELLING UNIT FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEMS" added to Chapter 29, WATER SUPPY AND DISTRUBUTION.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent

So in that case I believe we have a definition of Intent based on the words that follow the title.


----------



## incognito (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent

Intent--For fire service to hi-jack the building code and make it over in the image of NFPA


----------



## RJJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent

incognito: I don't disagree! But fire and building seem to hold hands as an end result. If we focus on just construction and structural issues and leave fire out we have failed. The flip side is, if we focus totally on fire and forget sound building principals we fail again.

If your reference is to the political agenda to hijack the code then I agree. That is proof by the numbers that stand on the floor to vote. :roll:

Some place and some how sound judgement needs to in place to create a balance. I believe the NFPA and the ICC have fail in this area.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent



> Intent--For fire service to hi-jack the building code and make it over in the image of NFPA


The fire service does not "ever" intend to "hi-jack" the building code.  The ONLY thing the fire service is and will continue to do, is promote continued fire safety measures in the code. Due to the "building code's" continued allowance to reduce the fire safety measures in building and residential codes for special interest friendships, the fire service knew we were in trouble and took actions.

If anyone has any concerns about the building codes being hi-hacked your attitude should be directed towards industry since that's who controls our beloved codes and don't fool yourself with thinking otherwise.  Some have seen it up close and personal.

I hope this type of Disillusion only promotes what's wrong in enforcement and that the God complex and failure to realize that we are all part of the team :roll:

(Sorry for the OT mini rant)


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent



			
				incognito said:
			
		

> Intent--For fire service to hi-jack the building code and make it over in the image of NFPA


We can only hope.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> > Intent--For fire service to hi-jack the building code and make it over in the image of NFPA


The fire service does not "ever" intend to "hi-jack" the building code.  The ONLY thing the fire service is and will continue to do, is promote continued fire safety measures in the code. Due to the "building code's" continued allowance to reduce the fire safety measures in building and residential codes for special interest friendships, the fire service knew we were in trouble and took actions.

If anyone has any concerns about the building codes being hi-hacked your attitude should be directed towards industry since that's who controls our beloved codes and don't fool yourself with thinking otherwise.  Some have seen it up close and personal.

I hope this type of Disillusion only promotes what's wrong in enforcement and that the God complex and failure to realize that we are all part of the team :roll:

(Sorry for the OT mini rant)

I agree with you and I'll add this: all someone has to do is watch the hearings on the IRC and print out the IRC Committee membership to know the IRC has been hijacked by the home builders and their mickey mouse proposals.  The only thing the fire service has done is leveled the playing field.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent

First, I would like to note that FM William Burns has shown admirable restraint, while being constantly harassed (yes, including by me) for what some of us consider past sins of the Fire Service folks; and has set an example for us all, in staying the course for better working relations with the Building Safety Folks and attempting to work with Inspectors and Building Officials on this forum, by being a positive force in assisting with his code knowledge and working toward improving code understanding.

Having made that statement; I suggest that; if we want to continue pounding the wedge between the Fire Marshall's Office and The Building Saftey Department; that we start a separate thread, and do it there; as opposed to bring it up every time we discuss subjects that include fire saftey (and, again, I include myself as being one of the main members that do this).  That goes for both sides.   

Now,

An addition has been added at the bottom of the paragraph; "and to provide safety to fire fighters and emergency responders during emergency operations".

In order for the new changes; and the additional interest in Residential codes by the Fire Service; to work, it is important for both the Building Safety Department and Fire Marshall's Office to listen and learn from each other.

It's a done deal; the fire service has entered an area that it previously had left to the Building Safety Department; the International Residential Code.

To promote harmony; I would ask the fire service folks to reference the IRC; where IRC code requirements are discussed (unless there is only a reference to a NFPA code) rather than the NFPA, when addressing IRC code requirements.  Yes, that means that the Fire Marshall's Office needs a copy of the IRC.

It would also be in our best interest; for us to set aside past grievances while working together on IRC code  requirements.

With the backing of the fire guys; we may now have more clout to address and improve code requirements that will remove or improve some of the materials used in residential construction that are harmful to the familys that live in the homes and fire fighters that attempt to rescue those familys.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; R101.3 Intent

I believe we have beat this horse before! Back to topic and that was intent. A basic word change that differs slightly from purpose! Thoughts please on topic!

No matter what both fire and building need to be a combined effort!


----------

